# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  تبدیل فایل Sql به CSV

## delphi_doost

سلام
آیا راهی میشناسید که فایل های Sql حاصل Export داده در MYSql را به فرمت CSV و یا ... تبدیل کرد
توجه داشته باشید که من فقط این فایل Sql را دارم و اینجین MySQL نصب نیست

----------


## hightech

ظاهرا راهی وجود نداره، اگه باشه زیاد استاندارد نیست
بهترین کار همون نصب mysql یا برنامه هایی که رابط گرافیکی دارن، هست
اما میتونید با نوشتن یه تیکه کد اینکار رو انجام بدین
اینکه خط به خط فایل رو بخونید، insert into mytable values( از اول و ); رو از آخر حذف کنید
متن بدست اومده رو بر اساس کاما(,) بشکنید (explode)
البته این مورد به این بستگی داره که مقادیر موجود در جدول، کاما نداشته باشن تا به مشکلی برنخورید
و بعد مقادیر بدست اومده رو با \t بهم بچسبونید آخر خط هم که \n وجود داره
خروجی رو با پسوند csv ذخیره کنید
همین

----------

